# Aire near Benidorm



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Going through some papers in the van in came across a leaflet given to me sometime last year. It's for Los Limbos aire nr Benidorm/Albir, 1km to the city. Opened Nov 2010. 
From €9 pn, tho that might be out of date. GPS N38°33.724' W0°5.158'. Website camperparkloslimbos.com

Has showers, washing machine, electricity, wifi. 

Hope this is useful to somebody.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks on the info...
I go Benidorm a lot but never seen any information about this..
There is one the other side of the N332, orangegrove at Alfez.
http://orangegrovecamperpark.com/

The only thing I would say about Los Limbos is it's location.
Not close to any bus route, so a fair hike to get to anywhere, still a useful bit of info and could be ideal for an overnight stay when other places are busy.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Really nice new aire on the sea front in Altea called Sant Antonia, bus just outside into Benidorm. All usual facilities and pretty cheap too.

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you look it up on google you get this page.Looks like a car park to me.Ok for a couple of nights.
http://www.camperparkloslimbos.com/foto.html

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you look it up on google you get this page.Looks like a car park to me.Ok for a couple of nights.
http://www.camperparkloslimbos.com/foto.html

cabby


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.sanantonioaltea.com/

Its a bit more expensive now, and its only 8.1 miles to the 
Odissea Camper Park Calpe.

John


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Not absolutely certain that it's the same one, but I think it's on the border of Benidorm / Albir for local governance. The owner said she had to fill out both sets of regulation forms. When we were near earlier this year and thinking of staying, someone told us it was temporarily closed.
Does anyone know the situation now?


----------



## KD1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi. Yes I can confirm that the Aire at Los Limbos-behind Excalibur Site is closed-as they are unable to obtain a Licence to use the area as an Aire.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

KD1 said:


> Hi. Yes I can confirm that the Aire at Los Limbos-behind Excalibur Site is closed-as they are unable to obtain a Licence to use the area as an Aire.


Thanks on that, I though it may be the case. It took the other aire some time to get everything sorted.. Not a great location and would have limited appeal...

At least that's all sorted :wink:


----------

